# Great service again!



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Big thanks to Lloyd for his help and useful advice for the 2nd year running :thumb:

Keeps me all insured again for another year!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

No problem Rich.

Pleased we could sort you out again.


----------

